# Wie viele Personen - Sie eingerechnet - kennen Sie persönlich, die derzeit mehr oder minder regelmäßig ein Online-Rollenspiel (WoW, Guild Wars, Everqu



## Administrator (12. April 2006)

*Wie viele Personen - Sie eingerechnet - kennen Sie persönlich, die derzeit mehr oder minder regelmäßig ein Online-Rollenspiel (WoW, Guild Wars, Everquest 2 etc.) spielen?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## MICHI123 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Personen - Sie eingerechnet - kennen Sie persönlich, die derzeit mehr oder minder regelmäßig ein Online-Rollenspiel (WoW, Guild Wars, Everquest 2 etc.) spielen?*

ui ich war der 2. voter bei einem quickpoll 
hab  2 bis 3 angekreuzt, kenne aber wie mir grade eingefallen ist, doch mehr.


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Personen - Sie eingerechnet - kennen Sie persönlich, die derzeit mehr oder minder regelmäßig ein Online-Rollenspiel (WoW, Guild Wars, Everquest 2 etc.) spielen?*

Ich kenne nur einen, der nicht ich bin. Könnte man mir die Umfrage mal passend machen?^^


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Personen - Sie eingerechnet - kennen Sie persönlich, die derzeit mehr oder minder regelmäßig ein Online-Rollenspiel (WoW, Guild Wars, Everquest 2 etc.) spielen?*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 12.04.2006 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne nur einen, der nicht ich bin. Könnte man mir die Umfrage mal passend machen?^^



Ich kenn 4 oder 5, das kann man auch nicht wählen


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Personen - Sie eingerechnet - kennen Sie persönlich, die derzeit mehr oder minder regelmäßig ein Online-Rollenspiel (WoW, Guild Wars, Everquest 2 etc.) spielen?*

Komische Umfrage. Da kennt man vielleicht zwei Leute, die so etwas spielen, aber gleichzeitig 20 Leute, die keine MMORPGs spielen. Was soll diese Umfrage dann aussagen?


----------



## LowriderRoxx (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Personen - Sie eingerechnet - kennen Sie persönlich, die derzeit mehr oder minder regelmäßig ein Online-Rollenspiel (WoW, Guild Wars, Everquest 2 etc.) spielen?*

Allein auf der letzten Con hab ich mich mit über 30 Leuten unterhalten, die einen aktiven Account in mindestens einem MMORPG haben, also ganz klar 50+.


----------



## Nullo (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Personen - Sie eingerechnet - kennen Sie persönlich, die derzeit mehr oder minder regelmäßig ein Online-Rollenspiel (WoW, Guild Wars, Everquest 2 etc.) spielen?*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 12.04.2006 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne nur einen, der nicht ich bin. Könnte man mir die Umfrage mal passend machen?^^



dito, also das war ja wohl nen reinfall


----------



## schakal3004 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Personen - Sie eingerechnet - kennen Sie persönlich, die derzeit mehr oder minder regelmäßig ein Online-Rollenspiel (WoW, Guild Wars, Everquest 2 etc.) spielen?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 12.04.2006 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll diese Umfrage dann aussagen?



ob es nen absatzmarkt für solche spiele gibt?!


----------



## Atropa (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Personen - Sie eingerechnet - kennen Sie persönlich, die derzeit mehr oder minder regelmäßig ein Online-Rollenspiel (WoW, Guild Wars, Everquest 2 etc.) spielen?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 12.04.2006 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Komische Umfrage. Da kennt man vielleicht zwei Leute, die so etwas spielen, aber gleichzeitig 20 Leute, die keine MMORPGs spielen. Was soll diese Umfrage dann aussagen?


Ob sich ein weiteres Sonderheft zu MMORPGs lohnt ?!


----------



## CyclopGraz (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Personen - Sie eingerechnet - kennen Sie persönlich, die derzeit mehr oder minder regelmäßig ein Online-Rollenspiel (WoW, Guild Wars, Everquest 2 etc.) spielen?*

Also im direkten Freundeskreis (mich mitgerechnet) 4.
Allerdings sind meine Offline-Freunde allesamt eher Gelegenheitsspieler.


----------



## bierchen (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Personen - Sie eingerechnet - kennen Sie persönlich, die derzeit mehr oder minder regelmäßig ein Online-Rollenspiel (WoW, Guild Wars, Everquest 2 etc.) spielen?*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 12.04.2006 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne nur einen, der nicht ich bin. Könnte man mir die Umfrage mal passend machen?^^


Dito. Man will die Umfrage ja nicht verfälschen. ^^


----------



## crackajack (13. April 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Personen - Sie eingerechnet - kennen Sie persönlich, die derzeit mehr oder minder regelmäßig ein Online-Rollenspiel (WoW, Guild Wars, Everquest 2 etc.) spielen?*



			
				bierchen am 12.04.2006 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> DJ_of_Borg am 12.04.2006 14:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


auch dito

außerdem wo wäre die Möglichkeit 4 oder 5 zu wählen?


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (13. April 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Personen - Sie eingerechnet - kennen Sie persönlich, die derzeit mehr oder minder regelmäßig ein Online-Rollenspiel (WoW, Guild Wars, Everquest 2 etc.) spielen?*

[x] vier bis fünf (warum fehlt diese Auswahlmöglichkeit  )


----------



## Soki (13. April 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Personen - Sie eingerechnet - kennen Sie persönlich, die derzeit mehr oder minder regelmäßig ein Online-Rollenspiel (WoW, Guild Wars, Everquest 2 etc.) spielen?*

Wenn es wirklich im Leute geht die ich persönlich kennen soll, keinen. Aber aus Chats und Foren kenn ich natürlich so einige. Die Frage ist nur nun: was soll ich dann angeben?


----------



## BallzOfSteel (13. April 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Personen - Sie eingerechnet - kennen Sie persönlich, die derzeit mehr oder minder regelmäßig ein Online-Rollenspiel (WoW, Guild Wars, Everquest 2 etc.) spielen?*



			
				Soki am 13.04.2006 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es wirklich im Leute geht die ich persönlich kennen soll, keinen. Aber aus Chats und Foren kenn ich natürlich so einige. Die Frage ist nur nun: was soll ich dann angeben?



Vermutlich nur die echten Freunde: _..kennen Sie persönlich,..._


----------



## lordblizzard (13. April 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Personen - Sie eingerechnet - kennen Sie persönlich, die derzeit mehr oder minder regelmäßig ein Online-Rollenspiel (WoW, Guild Wars, Everquest 2 etc.) spielen?*



			
				BallzOfSteel am 13.04.2006 11:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Soki am 13.04.2006 11:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn man bedenkt, dass jeder Onlinerollenspieler immer mit dutzenden anderen Leuten spielt, dann könnte man ja auch theoretisch davon ausgehen, dass man diese Leute kennt  , das kann definitiv nicht gefragt sein...

Ich kenne sicher mehr als 5, eher auch mehr als 10, mag nicht genau nachzählen... Schon nur in meiner Klasse sinds ca. 8 Leute, WoW ist bei uns sehr beliebt, einige spielen aber auch (wie ich) Guild Wars.


----------



## DawnHellscream (14. April 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Personen - Sie eingerechnet - kennen Sie persönlich, die derzeit mehr oder minder regelmäßig ein Online-Rollenspiel (WoW, Guild Wars, Everquest 2 etc.) spielen?*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 12.04.2006 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne nur einen, der nicht ich bin. Könnte man mir die Umfrage mal passend machen?^^



genau das hab ioch mir auch gedacht ..udn deswegen einfach mal 2- 3 angekreuzt ...bowohl mir immomend echt nur 1 ner einfällt , da ich so gut wie garnich mehr 
WoW zock ..... schließ ich mich nicht ein, da es ja auch regelmäßig heißt


----------



## B0S (20. April 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Personen - Sie eingerechnet - kennen Sie persönlich, die derzeit mehr oder minder regelmäßig ein Online-Rollenspiel (WoW, Guild Wars, Everquest 2 etc.) spielen?*

[x]mehr als 10  -  *mich ausgenommen!!!*

schlimm diese plage im freundeskreis   

früher war alles besser *räusper*


----------



## INU-ID (25. April 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Personen - Sie eingerechnet - kennen Sie persönlich, die derzeit mehr oder minder regelmäßig ein Online-Rollenspiel (WoW, Guild Wars, Everquest 2 etc.) spielen?*

Ich war zu schnell mim ankreuzen - hab nur "Online" und "Spiel" gelsen...  da kenne ich sehr viele.... und hab das auch ausgewählt...   

Aber ich kenn keinen (im RL) der ein Rollenspiel zockt.  :-o


----------



## Bora (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Personen - Sie eingerechnet - kennen Sie persönlich, die derzeit mehr oder minder regelmäßig ein Online-Rollenspiel (WoW, Guild Wars, Everquest 2 etc.) spielen?*



			
				SYSTEM am 12.04.2006 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




Welch clevere Frage!

Da heißt es: Wie viele Personen kennen Sie.....
Na wenn ich WoW zocke, dann kenne ich ziemlich viele, die auch online games zocken, z.B. meine 150 Mann/Frau starke Gilde...
Klar kenn ich die persönlich 

super Statistik 

haha


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Personen - Sie eingerechnet - kennen Sie persönlich, die derzeit mehr oder minder regelmäßig ein Online-Rollenspiel (WoW, Guild Wars, Everquest 2 etc.) spielen?*



			
				Bora am 03.05.2006 20:22 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 12.04.2006 14:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Frage wurde doch schon auseinander genommen  Der Witz an der Frage steckt in dem Wörtchen *PERSÖNLICH*


----------



## Subjunkie (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Personen - Sie eingerechnet - kennen Sie persönlich, die derzeit mehr oder minder regelmäßig ein Online-Rollenspiel (WoW, Guild Wars, Everquest 2 etc.) spielen?*



> Eine(n) - mich!



Ist diese Optionen so zu verstehen, daß Online-Rollenspieler eh keine Freunde (mehr) haben und sie deshalb nur sich kennen ... na gut sie kennen natürlich noch die Leute *mit* denen sie spielen, aber die zählen ja eigentlich auch nicht!!!


----------



## Spassbremse (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie viele Personen - Sie eingerechnet - kennen Sie persönlich, die derzeit mehr oder minder regelmäßig ein Online-Rollenspiel (WoW, Guild Wars, Everquest 2 etc.) spielen?*

Ich kenne mehr als 10 WoW-Spieler persönlich, wobei ich selbst nicht mehr spiele.

Gruss,
Bremse


----------

